# Virus risk



## abstracts (Nov 19, 2011)

I'd like to transfer a number of images onto my PC from a memory stick, but I'm not entirely sure if the images were transferred from a virus free PC. Is there any way of checking if a virus is present before introducing the stick to my PC?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If you are using Windows 10, you can go to Settings > Devices > AutoPlay and turn that off. This will ensure nothing on the USB memory stick gets run when you insert it. 

Then you can use Windows Defender to scan the stick. Simply right click on the drive letter of the USB memory stick and choose Scan with Windows Defender.


----------



## abstracts (Nov 19, 2011)

I am on Windows 10, but the images on the memory stick were put on 4-5 years ago and weren't on Windows 10. Still OK.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

The version of the OS is not a factor in the case.


----------

